# [portage] conflitto illogico

## cloc3

chiamando autounmask su gnome-2.26.3 ottengo:

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxklavier:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libxklavier-3.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxklavier-3.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/libxklavier-3.5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gdm-2.26.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/libxklavier-2.91 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.26.3', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libxklavier-4.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxklavier-3.8 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/libxklavier-4 required by ('installed', '/', 'xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.6.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

```

il messaggio è palesemente assurdo, perché assume un conflitto tra pacchetti maggiori della versione 3.6 e pacchetti maggiori della versione 4.0, che sono insiemi ad intersezione non nulla.

inoltre, il problema si aggira con un banale mascheramento:

```

echo "<x11-libs/libxklavier-4.0">/etc/portage/package.mask/x11-libs

```

è giusto che accadano questi intoppi fastidiosi?

----------

## riverdragon

Non credo, magari è solo portage che si è svegliato male  :Laughing: 

Io ho avuto libxklavier-3.9 per un bel po' e ora uso gnome-2.28-rc con libxklavier-4.0 e non mi ricordo di blocchi come quello che è capitato a te.

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.mask/gnome-base 

<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.26.3

<gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1

```

prima che tu rispondessi, sono stato costretto ad aggiungere questi.

ho postato proprio perché sono convinto che si tratti di un comportamento ricorrente.

tant'è vero che emerge suggerisce esplicitamente di provare a cavarsela con un mascheramento nei warnings sottostanti.

quello che non capisco è perché emerge non si arrangi automaticamente da sè.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il messaggio è palesemente assurdo, perché assume un conflitto tra pacchetti maggiori della versione 3.6 e pacchetti maggiori della versione 4.0, che sono insiemi ad intersezione non nulla.

 

non è assurdo, è semplicemente corretto, ovvero ci sono una parte dei pacchetti di gnome che richiedono esplicitamente libxlavier <= v3.6 e un'altra parte di pacchetti gnome che pretendono di installare libxklavier >= 4.0; quelle due versioni del pacchetto, per ovvie ragioni, non possono essere installate contemporaneamente e siccome le due versioni non hanno dei block reciproci, portage ti dice: "scegline uno tu perchè non sono una unità AI autosenziente e non ho la più pallida idea di quello che vuoi installare".

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> inoltre, il problema si aggira con un banale mascheramento: [CUT]
> 
> è giusto che accadano questi intoppi fastidiosi?

 

no, non è giusto, e se vi capita ancora in futuro, per piacere segnalate il fatto sul bugzilla gentoo perchè è un problema degli ebuilds e *NON* di emerge.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, non è giusto, e se vi capita ancora in futuro, per piacere segnalate il fatto sul bugzilla gentoo perchè è un problema degli ebuilds e *NON* di emerge.

 

grazie.

purtroppo, quando capita questo genere di impicci si fa sempre molta fatica a distinguere il limite tra l'errore del sistema e il pasticcio nella propria /etc/portage e si ha una certa paura di fare un buco nell'acqua.

comunque, ci penserò.

----------

